# Correcção ortográfica: alguns conselhos para os membros



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2009 às 15:38)

*É só para voltar a lembrar a todos uma anterior mensagem elaborada pelo Vince:*

Ainda sobre o corrector ortográfico integrado no próprio fórum, ainda não apareceu no mercado um corrector para português satisfatório para este fim. Quando surgir trataremos disso.

No entanto existe uma excelente alternativa que tanto dá para este fórum como para qualquer escrita na Internet. É uma extensão para o browser Firefox, é muito fácil de instalar e bastante eficaz. A extensão foi criada conjuntamente com o Projecto Natura da Universidade do Minho e é melhorada com bastante regularidade.


O download da extensão é feito neste endereço:
*Corrector para Português Europeu *
https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/3155









A utilização é bastante simples. Após a instalação da extensão, num qualquer formulário de escrita (ao escrever uma mensagem por exemplo) clicar com o lado direito e escolher a opção "Languages" e seleccionar "Português" e ver se está activa a opção "Check Spelling".
Para quem tem o Firefox nativo em português estas opções estão em português.







Após as opções estarem activas, conforme se vai escrevendo um texto ele sublinha com um tracejado vermelho discreto as palavras que não encontrou no dicionário.



Para corrigir uma palavra, basta clicar com o botão direito do rato em cima da palavra dada como errada e ele apresenta algumas sugestões:











É claro que este tipo de correctores tem limitações, sobretudo em questões gramaticais e construção de frases. Se eu escrever erradamente "Hoje à nuvens no céu" como está no exemplo das imagens ele não indica nenhum erro e não sugere a alteração para "Hoje há nuvens no céu".

Outra funcionalidade interessante é a de poderem adicionar palavras ao dicionário, o que é bastante útil para termos técnicos, siglas ou estrangeirismos que usamos frequentemente e é escusado a extensão estar sempre a indicar erro.

Esta possibilidade existe apenas para o browser Firefox, não encontrei equivalente para o Internet Explorer. Mas quem precisa do IE se pode ter o Firefox com as suas centenas de maravilhosas extensões ? 

Para quem não tem, o download do Firefox pode ser feito aqui:
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 16:18)

*Re: Correcção otográfica: alguns conselhos para os membros*

Erro ortográfico no titulo.

"Correcção otográfica" =/= "correcção ortográfica"


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 16:38)

*Re: Correcção otográfica: alguns conselhos para os membros*



*Dave* disse:


> Erro ortográfico no titulo.
> 
> "Correcção otográfica" =/= "correcção ortográfica"



O que vale é que nada escapa aqui no fórum!
O que é óptimo! Significa que nada do que se escreve é em vão! 

A moderação agradece *Dave*

---------------------

De facto esta ferramenta é muito útil. Recomendo a todos


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

*Re: Correcção otográfica: alguns conselhos para os membros*



*Dave* disse:


> Erro ortográfico no titulo.
> 
> "Correcção otográfica" =/= "correcção ortográfica"





Obviamente, para chamar a atenção de alguém mais atento !

Mas obrigado na mesma pela chamada de atenção.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Fev 2009 às 20:55)

*Re: Correcção otográfica: alguns conselhos para os membros*



Gerofil disse:


> Obviamente, para chamar a atenção de alguém mais atento !
> 
> Mas obrigado na mesma pela chamada de atenção.



E acabou por chamar... pelo menos a minha .


A ferramenta é de facto muito boa e sempre útil


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

Para os utilizadores de IE

Para o IE também existe um corrector ortográfico IE7Pro: http://www.ie7pro.com/
Não sei se funciona bem ou mal porque só uso Firefox mas parece-me que para correcção de erros faz o mesmo que o plugin do Firefox


----------

